# Autocruise locker door water ingress???



## lozauto

Hiya all. Has anyone had any difficulty with 2009/2010 models from Autocruise with faulty locker doors/frames allowing water ingress? Any comments would be gratefully received. Happy Easter to you.
Loz


----------



## Jezport

Sometimes doors and lockers can leak if the van is parked unevenly as the vehicle body will flex, also if you are parked in a direction that allows driving rain to hit the seal this will add to the problem.

But it could also be a badly fitted doorseal or water running from another area making you think it is the locker door leaking


----------



## Will888

Hi, Only just read this but will reply anyway. We have a 2008 Autocruise (it may be similar to yours) and had a minor locker leakage problem. Our van sits at an angle on the drive and so in very heavy rain a great deal of water washes over one locker door and very slowly dripped inide down the rear face of the locker door. The seal inside the locker frame had a gap which was at the top of the aperture. Our dealer siliconed the gap & this helped but didn't cure.

The seal was pulled gently off starting at the gap & refitted with the gap at the bottom.

The locker door is bottom hinged & has a channel all the way round. I fitted a rubber U channel extrusion (pn US160) seal from www.sealsdirect.co.uk into this channel. It was fitted so that there are two sealing lips protruding from the locker door upwards. I ran the seal along the top of the door and about 30 degrees around the corner at each end. I glued the seal in with dow corning 791 from screwfix, shut the door & left it for a day. I also sealed around the hinge plates for good measure.

After a little rubber lubricant the door closes a little more firmly but now I can spray water at the locker & not a drop goes in. A bit OTT perhaps

best wishes - Will


----------



## amydan

Have you read my message Autocruise timbers swelling round locker door please get in touch.
Ron


----------



## bobstar

Hi,
just found your querry and thought that our experience might throw some light or blacken the waters, but , I own a 08 starletII ( starburst), and the habitation service as needed by the warranty found that we had damp in the side storage lockers under the seats both with outside locker doors, Marquis dont want to know as they say they are still waiting for payment for the last one they repaired so we have to go to Yorkshire, autocruises base, form our home in Somerset to get it repaired, I'm waiting for Autocruise to phone to set a date (several weeks now), there is nothing to be seen in terms of damp or damage, it was found by Marquises meter.
The van is one of the last made under the Auotcruise team before Swift took over and this seems to be the hold up as swift apparently aren't recieving the Emails from Marquis they go to the old Autocruise office. I'll let you know if the outcome if it happens!!
BobPresley


----------



## cater_racer

bobstar said:


> Hi,
> just found your querry and thought that our experience might throw some light or blacken the waters, but , I own a 08 starletII ( starburst), and the habitation service as needed by the warranty found that we had damp in the side storage lockers under the seats both with outside locker doors, Marquis dont want to know as they say they are still waiting for payment for the last one they repaired so we have to go to Yorkshire, autocruises base, form our home in Somerset to get it repaired, I'm waiting for Autocruise to phone to set a date (several weeks now), there is nothing to be seen in terms of damp or damage, it was found by Marquises meter.
> The van is one of the last made under the Auotcruise team before Swift took over and this seems to be the hold up as swift apparently aren't recieving the Emails from Marquis they go to the old Autocruise office. I'll let you know if the outcome if it happens!!
> BobPresley


Bobstar the warranty is with Marquis not the manufacturer. You should press them for redress and repair.

Good Luck, I've found Marquis to be dishonest and fraudulent so you are up against it I'm afraid.

cater


----------



## ingram

bobstar said:


> The van is one of the last made under the Auotcruise team before Swift took over and this seems to be the hold up as swift apparently aren't recieving the Emails from Marquis they go to the old Autocruise office. I'll let you know if the outcome if it happens!!
> 
> BobPresley


Bob,

As I understand it, if your 'van was made by the old Autocruise CH company you have no warranty from the Swift Group. This *may* depend on whether your 'van was made *and* sold by the old company, or made by the old company, but then sold to the dealer by the Swift Group.

If you have waited weeks I would suggest that you contact the Swift Group yourself and get word of mouth clarification from them as to whether they will take responsibility for repairs.

Swift are on the forum here, so may see this and respond but I wouldn't just wait and do nothing.

hth

Harvey


----------



## Adiew

*Autocruise Water Ingress*

Hi all - we have an Autocruise Starburst 2008 and have suffered damp ingress in the floors of the lockers. It is true that there is a problem with the seals on all the external lockers but there is also another, potentially more serious problem. The habitation floor does not butt up to the cab area - in fact there is a gap of several inches! This has been a design fault and has been corrected by the manufacturers by using duct tape to cover the gap!!!! Over the years this degrades and allows water to enter from being sprayed up under the underbody. Anyone with an Autocruise from 2007 until the takeover by Swift needs to check this as a matter of urgency. Adrian White


----------

